# printer for nikon d3200



## ade1971 (Apr 7, 2014)

hi just bought myself a new Nikon d3200 camera and I just wondering what printer I should buy .I am on a tight budget and don't now much about what to buy any help will do thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2014)

Ink is expensive, and making prints yourself has many technical considerations.
They sell the consumer grade machines cheap and make their money from selling ink.

You would likely do better to use a print making service at a local store like Walmart, Walgreens, Costco, Staples, etc.

Good prosumer inkjet printers for photos use more than 4 ink colors and start at about $700.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 7, 2014)

KmH said:


> Ink is expensive, and making prints yourself has many technical considerations.
> They sell the consumer grade machines cheap and make their money from selling ink.
> 
> You would likely do better to use a print making service at a local store like Walmart, Walgreens, Costco, Staples, etc.
> ...



Not to mention ink goes fast!
I print for myself and it's cheaper for
Me to use mpix than to buy ink. Of course, I still buy ink every now and then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

